

What we learned about HTML5 cross-platform development the hard way - milanvrekic
https://www.titanfile.com/blog/html5-for-cross-platform-development/

======
taa
This talk was given at the Communitech Mobile P2P meeting in Waterloo,
Ontario, Canada on Wednesday, November 14th, 2012.

